# Does my backup image contain LBA48 support?



## cmorr70 (Sep 11, 2002)

I have a 120GD HD originally created with instacake (with lba48).

I want to put this image (and expand) on a new 300GB HD. Will this work with MFS tools.

I don't want to use the instacake again if not necessary b/c I will have to recreate all my season passes.





Thanks


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

If you're talking about upgrading a series 2 Tivo, the answer is - Not unless the original HD was also 120GB (models 240140 and 540140) and the image on your 120GB drive has not been expanded. You only get one expansion with a S2.


----------



## cmorr70 (Sep 11, 2002)

It's a DSR6000 (series 1). I was running the 300GB (created with instacake) when I recieved the 3.5 update. Things went badly, obviously. I grabbed an old 120 GB drive and used the instacake with the virgin image once again because I was worried about the 3.5 updating again. I realized from reading some threads that I just need to unplug the phone line to keep 3.5 from happening. 


I want to go back to my 300GB, but it would be nice to be able to image my 120GB HD for the season passes (we have nearly 30 of them). The kernel that supports lba48 that is installed by the instacake is confusing to me. I do not understand if the image I would backup from the 120GB HD would have this kernel in it or if I would need to use copykern after restoring the image to the 300GB. Does my confusion make any sense? The answer is probably staring me in the face in many threads but I'm not getting it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Use the -s option to make a backup. You will lose your recordigns, but your SPs and other settings should remain intact.

You need to run copykern to after you restore.


----------



## cmorr70 (Sep 11, 2002)

classicsat said:


> Use the -s option to make a backup. You will lose your recordigns, but your SPs and other settings should remain intact.
> 
> You need to run copykern to after you restore.


O.K. I'm not sure exaclty what the -s option means if it's not in the hinsdale or weaknees instuctions for upgrading a DSR6000. I read all the F1-F6 instructions on the PTV LBA48 CD and followed them. I cannot get a backup of my "originally instacaked" image.

When I follow Weaknees instructions it gets to about 30% image backup and then says "failed backup". (tried twice)

When I follow hinsdale it never got passed the "scanning drive". It just hangs up there.

What am I doing wrong? I have used hinsdale before in 2002 and everything went fine.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

-s basically removes the media partitions from the backup/copy, retaining the database, allowing you to fully expand to the new drive.


----------



## cmorr70 (Sep 11, 2002)

classicsat said:


> -s basically removes the media partitions from the backup/copy, retaining the database, allowing you to fully expand to the new drive.


Could you explain what my mfsbackup command (or other command if I'm not understanding you) should look like instead of the 2 different instructions weaknees and hinsdale gives?

Weaknees is:

mfsbackup -f 9999 -1so /mnt/........etc

Hinsdale is:

mfsbackup -6so /mnt.....etc

Can you give me an example of what I should be using?


----------

